# FullHD TV mit >=100Hz Panel - gibt's das? Empfehlung?



## alalcoolj (7. Juni 2016)

Gibt es überhaupt FullHD Fernseher mit echtem 100Hz Panel oder mit noch mehr Hz, die man dann auch unter Windows und bei Spielen einstellen kann? Also kein Bilderinterpolations-Schnick-Schnack? Könnt ihr da einige TVs empfehlen?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

Es gibt ein paar mit 120Hz, kann dir aber nicht sagen welche.
Aber prinzipiell würde ich nen Monitor nehmen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (7. Juni 2016)

Samsung UE55H6400er Reihe hat native 100hz.
60hz bzw 60 fps wegen Hdmi nur möglich.  Einige Karten machen auch 75hz. Sofern der tv den Standard, glaube 1.4a,unterstützt.


----------



## alalcoolj (7. Juni 2016)

Naja, brauche einen neuen TV für's Wohnzimmer, da der alte den Geist aufgibt. Überlege, ob dann nicht gleich einer mit 120 Hz besser wäre zum gelegentlichen Zocken auf >=40 Zoll. Einen Monitor zum Zocken habe ich. Mit den ganzen künstlichen Hz-Angaben ist es schwer einen solchen TV zu erkennen. Betreibt jemand einen solchen daheim?


----------



## BloodyAngel (7. Juni 2016)

Fernseher mit Auflösung: ab 1920x1080 (Full HD), Bildfrequenz (nativ): 100Hz/120Hz/200Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## alalcoolj (7. Juni 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Samsung UE55H6400er Reihe hat native 100hz.
> 60hz bzw 60 fps wegen Hdmi nur möglich.  Einige Karten machen auch 75hz. Sofern der tv den Standard, glaube 1.4a,unterstützt.



Ok, danke. Aber was bringt dann ein 100Hz Panel, wenn ich es nur mit max. 75 Hz betreiben kann? TV-Programm, DVD und Bluray liefern ja auch weniger Hz...

Gibt es da eine alternative Anschlussmöglichkeit, z.B. DisplayPort, so dass man die vollen 100 Hz oder mehr nutzen kann?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Samsung UE55H6400er Reihe hat native 100hz.
> 60hz bzw 60 fps wegen Hdmi nur möglich.  Einige Karten machen auch 75hz. Sofern der tv den Standard, glaube 1.4a,unterstützt.


Das liegt nicht an HDMI.
Ein PC spricht einen Fernseher anderes an als ein Receiver oä.

@Topic
Guck mal hier https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/3p7sbn/are_there_any_tv_that_can_handle_true_120hz_input/
Musst halt etwas suchen, da die wenigsten so etwas benutzen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (7. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an HDMI.
> Ein PC spricht einen Fernseher anderes an als ein Receiver oä.
> 
> @Topic
> ...




"HDMI-Standard
HDMI-Standard


Nur muss man einen Neuen TV haben, der  Hdmi 1.4a hat.

Das Standard-Kabel ist für die meisten Homevideo- und Homeaudioanwendungen geeignet.

Standardkabel haben den Kategorie 1-Leistungstest bestanden und sind in der Lage, Bildsignale bis 1080i bzw. 720p mit einer Frequenz von 75 MHz zu übertragen. Eine Übertragung mit "Standard-Kabeln" ist bis zu 15 Meter möglich. Die übertragbare Datenrate beträgt mindestens 2,2 Gbit/s.


"

"HDMI 1.0

(jetzt: HDMI-Standard)

    Max. Bildformat: 1080p / 60 Hz
    Tonformate: 8 PCM, Dolby Digital, DTS, MPEG
    Stecker: Typ A


HDMI 1.1

(jetzt: HDMI-Standard)

    Max. Bildformat: 1080p / 60 Hz
    Tonformate: wie 1.0, zusätzlich: DVD-Audio
    Stecker: Typ A, Typ B


HDMI 1.2

(jetzt: HDMI-Standard)

    Max. Bildformat: 1080p / 60 Hz
    Tonformate: wie 1.1, zusätzlich: SACD
    Stecker: Typ A, Typ B


HDMI 1.2a

(jetzt: HDMI-Standard)

    Max. Bildformat: 1080p / 60 Hz
    Tonformate: wie 1.2
    Stecker: Typ A, Typ B
    Info: CEC-Unterstützung (dies ist ein Fernbedienungs-Standard welches von vielen Universalfernbedienungen unterstützt wird)


HDMI 1.3 / 1.3a / 1.3b / 1.3c

(jetzt: HDMI High Speed)

    Max. Bildformat: 1440p / 60 Hz
    Tonformate: wie 1.2, zusätzlich: Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD und dts-HD
    Stecker: Typ A, Typ C
    Info: ab der Version 1.3 ist eine Datenrate von bis zu 10,2 Gbit/s möglich, was somit eine verlustbehaftete Datenkompressionstechnik überflüssig macht. Daher können durch die Übertragung auch keine Artefakte (z.B. Rauschen, Farbverfälschungen, usw.) wie bei analogen Übertragungsverfahren entstehen. 


HDMI 1.4 / 1.4a

(jetzt: HDMI High Speed Ethernet)

    Max. Bildformat: 2160p / 100 Hz
    Tonformate: wie 1.3
    Stecker: Typ A, Typ C, Typ D, Typ E
    Die wichtigsten Neuerungen: HEC, ARC, 3D, 4k


"

Quelle:

HDMI – Reicheltpedia


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

HDMI 1.4 schafft 8,16Gbit/s, 2160p braucht bei 100Hz und 8bit aber 19,9Gbit/s.
Wie soll das funktionieren?
Selbst HDMI 2.0 oder DP 1.2 schaffen das, dafür braucht es schon DP 1.3.


----------

